
The serotonin reuptake inhibitor Fluoxetine inhibits SARS-CoV-2 replication - joycesticks
https://www.researchhub.com/paper/817230/summary
======
ThrowawayP
Fluoxetine is better known by it's brand name, Prozac.

Anyway, though it's an interesting find, this isn't a trial in humans and, to
forestall any jokes about it making people happy, the levels used (800 ng/mL)
are far higher than what a quick Google says the common optimal blood serum
levels are (100-300 ng/mL). It's a reasonable guess that it's not unsafe but
would have higher likelihood of triggering known side effects that would be,
shall we say, unpleasant.

